# Montreal Meetup



## Blanck (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone in the Montreal area would want to meet up for a drink. It would be really nice to meet someone else with SA, and possibly make a friend!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

hm I never knew how close montreal was to me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Professor said:


> hm I never knew how close montreal was to me


^same, just googled it... wow.


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

I would also be interested.


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd be interested too.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone still up for it?


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

i live nearby montreal (laval) dunno if i have the balls just yet.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahhh I'll have to come back to this thread later in 2013. I'm strongly considering visiting Montreal in the summer and would love to possibly meet up with fellow SA'ers. I better start learning some french phrases.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Bump! Let's actually do it. Who's with me?


----------



## IHMLILML (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Sufferers-Meetup-Group/


----------



## Yukie (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd love to but i'm too scared. and shy


----------



## montreal1992 (Mar 12, 2013)

i would be down .. a little worried but might be a good idea


----------



## Fine Finn (Feb 19, 2013)

pourquoi est-ce que vous parlez en francais ?


----------



## Solidify (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in Montreal. Let me know.


----------

